# Build thread: Ninja 250 conversion.



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it! My bro has a Ninja 250 himself, and its a hoot to ride bone stock. I can't even imagine with the excess low speed torque that an electric conversion could potentially have.

One of the most fun bikes to ride around corners too!


----------



## whisperer (Sep 1, 2008)

This donor was pretty messed up. The wiring and fuel system was nasty. I never even tried to start it, I just stripped it down.....

I ride all the time and have a Maxim X Yamaha 700. Smoking hot bike that looks like a cruiser. It will do 130 mph, a 13 second quarter mile, or roll down main street like it owns the place. I wish winter wasn't coming up so fast. That's one of the reasons I chose a bike for my first EV conversion.


----------



## EJockey (Sep 27, 2009)

I just bought a used 2008 kawasaki ninja 250r for conversion this winter. It will be my first build and I've been doing a lot of research. I will be going to a week long electric car conversion workshop in WA at the end of October and then commence my own build on the kawa. At this point I'm totally at the R&D point, but i hope to incorporate Lifepo4 batteries, perm 132 motor, and havn't decided on the controller yet or whether i will use regen braking or not.


----------



## hppyfngy (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm starting a Ninja conversion too. Still r&d for me as well. I was thinking about going with the kit from electricmotorsports:

Includes: E-tek-RT Motor, Alltrax AXE 7234, Magura Twist grip throttle, Contactor, Wire kit, Fuse and holder.

Price...........$1195

Not sure though, budget is a little tight. Also haven't decided on batteries.


----------



## BradQuick (May 10, 2008)

Good luck with the project. I have a 2003 Ninja 250 that I converted over a year ago. It's a lot of fun.

Here some info on my build, although it's not up to date:

http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4546&p=67172#p67172

- Brad


----------



## EJockey (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, i haven't been to that Electric motor sports site yet. That's a pretty good resource, thanks! They have a decent hub motor there, the EVT Hub. I actually want to go with a rear wheel hub motor, but they don't seem to make them with the specs that i'd like to have in my bike yet. I really like the idea of doing away with the drive train and all the loss of enegy that is associated with it. I was actually thinking about mounting the perm motor in the rear hub, although that would require a lot of fabrication and engineering. Do you know of anybody who has used the EVT Hub motor?


----------



## hppyfngy (Sep 25, 2009)

BradQuick said:


> Good luck with the project. I have a 2003 Ninja 250 that I converted over a year ago. It's a lot of fun.
> 
> Here some info on my build, although it's not up to date:
> 
> ...


Yes Brad, I'm somewhat familiar with your build. Curios about your change in batteries...

Can you share that story? I am really torn abut batteries.


----------



## BradQuick (May 10, 2008)

I started out with Headway batteries. I couldn't get my homemade low voltage cutoff to work because the speed controller put out too much noise for my controllers, so I relied on a balancing charger and not running the batteries down too far.

The lithium batteries were light weight and I got over a 20 mile range, but I kept having cell failures. I'd be less than half way discharged and one cell would go to zero and since I had four in parallel, all four would reverse charge. I replaced four cells once, then had four more, which I replaced with A123's, then when 4 more went, I gave up.

I switched over to six B&B 35 amp hour AGMs. The bike got much heavier and I now only have a 15 mile range, but I'm glad I made the switch. They are very reliable. I wish I had started with the AGMs. I could have saved a lot of money.

- Brad


----------



## john818 (Aug 1, 2008)

EJockey said:


> I actually want to go with a rear wheel hub motor, but they don't seem to make them with the specs that i'd like to have in my bike yet.


Came across this guy today. He's selling hub motors for motorcycles.
http://www.doingitall.net/EnerTrac/index.php

He's currently putting a hub motor on a 2009 Ninja 250 and has a couple bikes on the EVAlbum. Don't know much about him or his products. Originally found him on Crystalyte's site. Read about the Ninja project on another forum.


----------

